# so... super exciting.... my puppy didnt chase any goats!!!!



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so..... its been a whole month and no chasing!!!! i mean a bit of follow and sniff but she stops when i make a noise. but this is so big!!!!! 
denali my pup is finally 2. She turned into a pet/house protector as i couldnt get her to stop chasing anytime i turned my back. So when no one is home she is tied but when one of us is home she is lose(outside the pasture). 
yesterday, i wanted to see how she would do back in the pasture and let me tell you she did great. I did make sure she wasnt frisky and it was a nice warm day. she sniffed a few goats and walked the pasture line then came back and laid down. When i was done working on the fence we both left the pasture.
on my days off i let the youngins out of the pen so they can browse and that is where denali is so we have been working on it. I still wont trust leaving her with the little kids but just being able to leave her alone (outside the pasture) with the older kids/up to yearlings is awesome. i still do check on her thru the window when im in the house but so far so good. I do keep an adult or two with the group that doesnt run for a just in case...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY. You have a good dog.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, toth boer goats, i wouldnt go that far...... she still shreds things, my water faucets are not liking the fact i cant cover them. since she would eat it. i really got to come up with a dog proof cover other then a bucket that only lasts half thenight before she gets it off. good thing it doesnt get below 28 very often. thinking of a wood box and somehow put weights in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put up a hotline around it, LOL. The dog will definitely not want to go near it after a few times.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

So encouraging to see your note! I keep hearing 2 years is the magic age. Congrats, that's great that she's going back to them so well after being more at home for a while.
We're training an lgd pup and it is sllloooowww going. Because ours wouldn't stop incessant barking at night in the barn she ended up in the garage and is more house guardian than in the barn now too. I've been concerned whether we can make the transition back. But we keep working with her during the day and hope for similar success


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i have a hot line on the chicken coop. horse pen. i think my hubby would not be happy if there is hot wire by the faucet. you know because you have to find power then you have to put in another ground then you have to find a place that the charger wont get wet....

if i can figure out how to get her to go around the herd instead of thru them that would be my next big step.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats


----------

